# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  New M3D video

## icanthinkofanid

This took forever to complete. It printed pretty well. I printed it with the new M3D filament.. I really like the new filament. Check it out, I look forward to your opinions and ideas

----------


## WayTooManyHobbies

> This took forever to complete. It printed pretty well. I printed it with the new M3D filament.. I really like the new filament. Check it out, I look forward to your opinions and ideas


That is amazingly good - wow!  I am hoping that the level is characteristic of these machines in general.

----------


## curious aardvark

you're still using a raft with pla - that's just not cool.

----------


## icanthinkofanid

It's not like I have a choice. It's written into the software. I wish I chould disable it. M3D said they will reduce or eliminate it soon.

----------


## RatherDashing

Do you think this printer will do well with TPE filament like ninjaflex?

----------


## chris@radeuslabs

Might be a little late to the thread; but I am curious if they updated their software to reduce/eliminate the rafting? Also, what is your opinion of the Micro? I argued with myself whether or not to get one, if nothing else for getting my feet wet with 3d printing.

----------


## curious aardvark

Also there was a ridiculous amount of stringing on that main bracket print. I don't even get crap like that with dual extrusion and no wiper wall. And at elast when i do use araft it fits the shape of the print and not just a big square. 

Given that the main competition in the mini-real-cheap-printer market is currently the new matter mod-t. 
On current showing I'd go mod-t every time.

----------


## lcoopman

when is the mod T available?

----------

